# Some of my first bass jigs



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

With some help from my 12 year old fishing partner of course . . . 

Thanks Cadman, you have been a real help. Powder paint curing is much easier and neater when there isn't too much paint for sure.

I like the way thses turned out.

Football finesse jig using light wire gamakatsu hook, football jigs (3/8 and 1/2 oz) for casting deeper water using gamakatsu wide gap. A couple shaky head with Mustad ultra point hooks. 

 

Flipping jig uding wide gap hooks, some are silicone skirted, some rubber skirts. Heck, these things might even catch me some bass this spring.

 

 

Bobby


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Those look good Bobby. Also looks like it could be addicting..


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

*Awesome!!!*


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

bobby said:


> With some help from my 12 year old fishing partner of course . . .
> 
> Thanks Cadman, you have been a real help. Powder paint curing is much easier and neater when there isn't too much paint for sure.
> 
> ...



Bobby,
I'm glad to be of help and if you need further help down the road feel free to get a hold of me. That goes for others on this website as well, I'm always willing to help those that ask. BTW those jigs look awesome. Job well done. Now you got to get them wet.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

Those look great!.....Fun ain't it?


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Yes it can be addicting. And yes it is fun! It is really helping me get through the hard water period. Can't wait to catch a big old bass on one, that's for sure.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

What type of skirts did you use? Look good man!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

those are nice i make my own too and what i do is to mix a little of to or three colors to gether and then work it out to a mix i like think out side of the box a bit and you will find your jigs haveing a color that know one eles has i now have 9 mixed colors that look great and they do work and you can two tone the paint to after first color use a small pait brush to tap a different color on by just tapping the brush with finger,have fun with it,


----------

